# The Pendragon Poodles Legend



## Trevor (Jul 3, 2014)

I just want to write today the last thread about the Pendragon Poodles to explain the twisted reality that is at the origin of this Standard Poodles Canadian breeding program that started in Roberts Creek BC and continued in Tweed ON until 2011, if my information is accurate. The Pendragon Poodles story seems to be a fabrication, a kind of medieval mythology created to bring some glitz and glamour to the very questionable hidden practices of a large-scale backyard breeder operation. My concern is that Heather – maybe with Greg – continues to breed dogs according to the same “ philosophy “ that produced hundreds of puppies from inbreeding and linebreeding. Since they moved again in BC, it seems that their puppies are now sold on Kijiji.

So, what’s about the Pendragon Poodles legend? The dog at the origin of the Pendragon’s legend is Uther, Greg Pendragon’s first Standard Poodle. According to the “ official story “, Igraine was bred to Uther and had their first baby, Arthur, on September 16 2000 (Mr Woofus Fuzzy Little Peach). You recognize there the characters of King Uther Pendragon and Igraine, King Arthur’s parents, in the Arthurian medieval legend - Knights of the Round Table -.

So, two Standard Poodles, Uther and Baron – the average size, red male standard poodle, that was supposed to be unrelated to Uther and, of course, to Arthur, the very solid apricot Standard Poodle – were presented as the two Sires from a distinct line of standard poodles at the origin of the entire Pendragon Poodles program. But the Pendragon Poodles pedigrees, as registered on the Poodles Health Registry, tells us a totally different story, much less inspiring… in fact, incredibly sad.

In the drab world of reality, Baron, the red Standard Poodle, was bred to Igraine and their first son was Mr. Woofus Fuzzy Little Peach (Arthur). Because the father, an average size dark red Standard Poodle, and the son, a very solid light pale apricot one, had such a different look, it was easy to think that they were totally unrelated. If Uther and Igraine had offsprings, they were never part of the Pendragon Poodles breeding program and they are no where to be seen in their pedigrees. So much for the Arthurian legend… The conclusion is that the father – Baron – and the son – Arthur – were the ascendants – fathers, grandfathers, greatgrandfathers - of all the Pendragon puppies until Lambo, a red male from another Standard Poodles family, was introduced to the pack in the winter 2008 and started, soon after, to sir puppies. It means close to eight years of full inbreeding/linebreeding. These awful breeding practices were used when, at the same time, Heather and Greg Pendragon were telling to their gullible clients that their puppies were super healthy because they never practice inbreeding or linebreeding. According to them, these horrible practices were used by standard poodles breeders who show their dogs because they always want to reproduce some physical traits. 

Just to make things worst, Annie, the red female who was enough unlucky to have at least 11 litters in her life (a minimum of 60 puppies) – Annie had a small litter of two at the same time than Nellie had Trevor (April 12 2006) and his siblings: both litters had never been registered in the Poodlepedigree database and we can reasonably assume that other litters are not officially registered too) – was closely related to Baron because her Sire was also Baron’s grandfather. 

I said enough to remove all the magic from this sad adaptation of the Arthurian Legend to the Standard Poodles world. For my husband and me, it makes Trevor’s memories even more cherished. Our beloved Trevor was an amazing dog coming from a place where lies were the rules and where female dogs were treated like reproductive slaves. What a cruel disillusion about the Pendragon breeders… I don’t know how I will ever be able to forgive them. Probably never.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I read a book, years ago on forgiveness, the premise being that it's a choice. A gift you can give yourself - to not have to carry the weight of anger and pain, caused by someone else. There are certain acts that the author agreed were unforgivable. You get points for even thinking about forgiveness, because forgiveness is also a gift to the malefactor. Good for you to have considered it.
Mary


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for all that Trevor and you went through. There is something somewhat ironic in the kennel's choice of name, given that it was Arthur's son by his half sister who brought about his downfall, and that of the whole of Camelot...


----------



## Trevor (Jul 3, 2014)

*The Arthurian Legend*

Thank you Mjm to let me know about Mordred, Arthur's son. Yes, very ironic, considering what I learned recently about the Pendragon Poodles " inside story ".


----------

